# Too All Extperts out there.



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey can you guys help me sort out a little confusion for me please
What bolt pattern does the audi 4000 have ? the FWD audi's?? 4x100 or 4x108??
because im looking for audi 4000 14" 16 spoke wheels and i know there are many of them on audi 4000's but i dont know if the bolt pattern is the same ?
what bolt pattern does the older audi have? 1985-1988?? audi 4000
audi coupe etc???


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Flyin_Fox00)*

It SHOULD be 4x100. I have seen Audi rims on a Mk1 Scirocco
Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Sepp)*

P.S. I didn't answer this becuase I think that I'm an expert,








I just recall seeing one around a few years back...
The rims were from a coupe gt


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Flyin_Fox00)*

Maybe this picture will help people get in here and help me out =( 








this is the rim(s) i need. 
Do these rims come off a audi 4000 1985-88 audi 4000's are they 4x100?
FWD audi 4000?


[Modified by Flyin_Fox00, 4:14 AM 2-5-2003]


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Flyin_Fox00)*

I know the AWD 4000s are 4x108s. Im not sure what the FWD ones are. 
The wheels are made by Ronal though. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Rocket SLC)*

4000 quattro's are 4 on 108mm
4000 NON-quattro's are 4 on 100mm
5000 NON-quattro's are 4 on 108mm
5000 quattro's are 5 on 112mm\
HTH!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (rcr_x)*

It is difficult to find out which are which. I believe most 5-cylinder cars from 85-up are 108s, while most 4-cylinder cars up to 84 are 100. The only thing that is kown for sure is that all quattro models are 108.
The only certain clue for you, who is looking for 4x100 Ronals, is the part number, which is cast in the area by the lug nuts. The part number is 811 601 025 Q


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (PerL)*

And, those particular wheels came on the UR quattro in a 5 lug pattern as well.
Chris


----------



## lil V (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (200HP4dr)*

As long as they came off of a fwd 4000 they will be 4*100 all fwd 4000 from 85- 87 were 4*100. I think prior to 85 they were too but i do not have experince with them.
I currently have 2 fwd 4000's one has a set of vw snowflake wheels on it and the other has a set of vw 7 spoke 13" rims on it and i have the 16 spoke wheels that were originally on the car all three types of rims fit and our 4*100


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (lil V)*

I'm pretty sure it's :
All w/ quattro = 4x108
FWD 1981-1984.5/1985 = 4x100
FWD post 84.5/1985 = 4x108
And yes, I have actually owned a FWD 19811981 4000 5+5, it was 4x100, a 1982 Coupe, it was 4x100 and I new own a post 1987 CGT and it is definitely 4x108. This goes only for the 4000 (80/90 in europe)...


[Modified by duandcc, 3:15 PM 2-5-2003]


----------



## lil V (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (duandcc)*

No I am not confused, in the US all FWD 4000 85-87 are 4 *100 my 85 and 86 are bot 4*100
all coupe gt's 85-87 are 4*108 not 4*100
Also my 16 spokes have the same part number that perl has mentioned above


[Modified by lil V, 6:20 PM 2-5-2003]


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (lil V)*

IT IS ANOUNCED !!! 
4000 audi's or (4000S) FWD are all 4x100
4000 Quatro are 4x108
Audi coupe are 4x108.
I HAVE THE BENTLY MANUAL right infront of me Thnaks guys for clearing that up.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Flyin_Fox00)*

Thats a pretty good photoshop there. Put alittle shadow on the top of the tires and it will look more real. If you can get the car driveable at that height, it would be very nice.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Power5)*

Those are ronals, 15 inches from an early Coupe GT.
4x100
They might be tough to find in the US, as those were more common to the Euro cars.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Sepp)*

I think that I have seen a set of those for sale, I'll post the results, and a link.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Sepp)*

Sorry they are from a quattro


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Sepp)*

i have an 86 4000 fwd cs its 4 x 108 and to my knowledge all 85 to 87 4000 models i have ever seen are 4x 108 and earlier is 4 x 100


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (tobiwonkonobi)*

The original Corrado rims would fit, and have a simular multi spoke design.
They look good on any VW


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Too All Extperts out there. (Sepp)*

i had some 13" ronals that look just like that. i believe they are 4x100 because they did not fit on old 4kQ.


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*eel/Tire shops online, the data is free*

Lets see...
dub dub dub dot google dot com, "audi 4000 fwd bolt pattern", visit, wow look at the bolt pattern.
Ah, whattabout...
discounttiredirect.com, choose wheels, model, wow, look at the bolt pattern.


----------

